# first go at building a tv cabinet conversion



## dosngo (May 14, 2012)

built this for 2 spotted pythons i pick up wednesday .. first go at maiking one from a tv cabinet


----------



## woody101 (May 14, 2012)

nice work


----------



## dosngo (May 14, 2012)

thx mate


----------



## Dragonwolf (May 14, 2012)

Good job


----------



## NTNed (May 16, 2012)

Very nice work mate. More idea's for my next one now...


----------



## Rocky (May 17, 2012)

Nice one, especially for a first attempt, I'm currently converting a tv cabinet very similar to this.


----------



## Jande (May 17, 2012)

Looks fantastic. They only get better from here!


----------



## Timmeh103 (May 17, 2012)

Nice work mate, just a quick question, the thermometers on the front, are they from eBay by any chance, and did you recess them into the wood. Just wondering as this is what I did on my last build and haven't seen anyone else do it yet?


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 17, 2012)

Impressive for first go 

Well done


----------



## Justdragons (May 17, 2012)

one of the nicer ones ive seen for sure, great job


----------



## dosngo (May 19, 2012)

Timmeh103 said:


> Nice work mate, just a quick question, the thermometers on the front, are they from eBay by any chance, and did you recess them into the wood. Just wondering as this is what I did on my last build and haven't seen anyone else do it yet?




not from ebay but same as ones from ebay ueah mate ..... and yeah next build will do one with one on either side and one in centre for hot end , cold end and gradient temps

updates on how looks now with snakes in them and added extras


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 24, 2012)

Looks even better now :shock: cool as 

I like the hide, by the way :lol:


----------

